
How to be paid as a startup consultant - ced83fra
I would like to start a business as Startup Consultancy. That would provide feedback, an external point of view, assistance and support for people in order for them to have more chance to succeed in their startup.
However startups have no money to start with. So it&#x27;s hard to make them pay as little as 5oo€&#x2F;$500 per month for this kind of service.<p>What are the different way to make money for this kind of consultancy in the short or long term ?
======
hxta98596
No offense here. But what kind of startup consultant are you that needs to
come on Hacker News to ask how to start such a relatively simple business?

If you are having trouble with this question, I can tell you startups deal
with similar customer acquisition and how to launch questions, but 10x harder.
So I don't follow, are you a technology consultant with experience in specific
hardware or software technologies or is this general business consulting you
hope to sell?

~~~
jackgolding
I agree with hxta, I imagine these are the same questions your startups will
be wanting you to ask i.e. "how do I sell to X?" "how do I make this venture
profitable?" Startups have two things - equity and cash, if its cash you are
looking for then you are either going to have to limit your sales to funded
startups or write out a performance agreement which means you take on more
risk.

------
romanhn
What are your credentials? What hard-earned experience in this area do you
have to offer others?

This is not intended as snark, but there's certain irony in asking others for
help with a business model when that is precisely the kind of service you wish
to offer.

------
RepressedEmu
Without any authority or credentials in this space you are going to face a
very rough time with sales. The kind of startup willing to hire a random
"general startup consultant" without a proven track record is also the kind
that will fail and leave you with an even worse reputation.

You should focus on a single area or niche that you can do very well and has
direct monetary value to a startup. What that area or set of skills turns out
to be is for you to decide. It is better to be loved by a handful of people
than try to be "maybe helpful" to every startup.

Personally I have been getting into the business of Pre-Launches for startups
and programmers who are still working on finishing their MVP's. These
programmers don't want to spend dozens or hundreds of hours learning about
cheaply finding their customers online, building landing pages that convert,
or growing their email list of future customers. They just want to be able to
launch their product and acquire their first batch of users. Taking this
headache away from them gives them the validation and encouragement they need
to finish their MVPs and the time they saved by not building and marketing
their pre-launch landing page can be used to instead finish their core
functionality.

Thats just my 2 cents.

------
tarr11
One idea may be to bundle or "set up their systems" for free - accounting,
CRM, credit cards, website, SEM, etc. This would save them probably a few
hundred hours of research and configuration. Charge them a nominal monthly fee
to manage it all.

Then, when you get known for doing this and have lots of clients, charge the
SaaS companies an affiliate marketing fee to be included in your bundle.

~~~
ariestiyansyah
Totally agree with this idea.

------
PaulHoule
There are plenty of startups that have $50k or $500k of funding. Most of them
are going to be frugal, but it is very realistic to sell them $2000 to $20,000
worth of something.

------
shosko
Offer strategy and design. Most people with ideas and a little bit of funding
need this kind of help the most.

------
wayn3
Its not hard at all to pay 500/month for anything, assuming its got value.

I would PERSONALLY pay you 500/month if you could prove to me that you deliver
more than 500/month in value. Your problem is your value prop, not your price.

------
softwarefounder
Get a proven track record first. Then setup a retainer with smaller companies.
Then move your way up.

------
AznHisoka
How can you offer useful advice when you dont have domain expertise in every
possible field?

------
bsvalley
Look at YC model. Ask for shares!

------
pryelluw
Short term:

Go to twitter

Find companies you think could benefit from hiring you

Pitch them

Rinse and repeat.

Long term:

Productize whatever solutions you develop during the short term.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
First figure out if that's what they want in the first place.

------
noahmbarr
Seek cash.

You can't eat equity or options.

------
nnn1234
The difficulty is not in getting them to pay but showing your credibility.
There is tons of free information on the internet why should a startup pay
you?

We are building a platform where people contribute time to help in the
building of a company or service. Please visit www.crowdraising.co Pledge time
to start

~~~
dang
Occasionally linking to your own stuff in relevant contexts is fine on HN, but
you've been doing it excessively. When you do that, the HN hivemind gets upset
and uses unkind words like 'spam', so please don't do that.

~~~
nnn1234
Thanks.got it.

